# My 1st DIY Attempt



## Rebel (23/12/15)

Hi

Just thought i'd share.
I have been following threads on DIY'ing for quite a while, so i decided to give it a try.
This was my first attempt.
The recipe below was made on the 17/12/2015 and i tested on the 22/12/2015, i did not use VG dilutant, i used pure VG.
It tasted really smooth, berries and cream are present, think i need to drop the % on the brown sugar. A winner cereal vape.
This morning my throat was a bit sore, i think it needs to steep longer or less VG.





I would like to thank @UnholyMunk, @r0gue z0mbie, @WHITELABEL, @method1 and all those that contribute to this section of the forum.
Your advise and recipes are valuable.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (23/12/15)

More importantly.... Where did you find 100mg nic?!


----------



## Rebel (23/12/15)

My apologies, i used 36mg nic


----------



## Andre (23/12/15)

Great stuff, congrats. Gives me the itch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/12/15)

Nice one @Rebel... hope you enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

